# What in the????



## CanopyGorilla (Jul 13, 2015)

http://www.agrivideos.com/forestry/2057/extreme-tree-cutting-accident

Sorry if this is a repost but I just came across this one and have been having a hard time figuring out what actually happened here. One thing I know is the guy getting tossed got very lucky twice! Once when he barely missed the falling block, and again when he didn't lawn dart head first into the tree on the first pass. Don't know his injuries but either of the above scenarios would have been game over. Any guesses as to what the plan was here? I can't figure out if he was tied to the block to begin with or somehow became entangled in the rope?!?!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 13, 2015)

So much for let it run huh?


----------



## Pelorus (Jul 13, 2015)

Leaving 47 stubs on that tree is not a Best Management Practice...


----------



## Del_ (Jul 13, 2015)

Looks like he was pulling the piece over and got tangled up in the tag line and the piece went the wrong way with the tag line going over some stubs.


----------



## tooold (Jul 14, 2015)

The slo-mo shows the guy from the right getting yanked up into the tree, then falls.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 14, 2015)

That's what happens when the idiot groundie doesn't listen to you and takes a wrap around his wrist or waist.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Jul 14, 2015)

I was trying to tell where he was tied in. Seems like it must have been his waist the way he swung. Looks like he probably broke his back too. Jolly, looks like the climber wasn't exactly the best in the biz either.


----------



## tooold (Jul 14, 2015)

It seems the injuries was the rope man got a broken arm... lucky.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 14, 2015)

Not gonna lie. I had a cocky groundie that was about 6'5, 240 easy. Always wrapping the rope around his wrist or waist. We were negative blocking, down to about 30', and he wouldn't stop putting the bull rope around his waist. I had him back up about 50' to make sure this scenario didn't happen, and then shoved about a 100# piece off and watched it drag him face first across the yard about 20'. Tough love, but it broke the habit.


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 18, 2015)

Del_ said:


> Looks like he was pulling the piece over and got tangled up in the tag line and the piece went the wrong way with the tag line going over some stubs.


I believe that's exactly what happened. Had a bull line in the top to pull it over, went backwards on them and hooked over a stub. Essentially turning this whole disaster into a negative rig scenario. Probably saved that climbers life though. He would have been in a world of hurt if that rope hadn't caught, I'd bet.


TheJollyLogger said:


> Not gonna lie. I had a cocky groundie that was about 6'5, 240 easy. Always wrapping the rope around his wrist or waist. We were negative blocking, down to about 30', and he wouldn't stop putting the bull rope around his waist. I had him back up about 50' to make sure this scenario didn't happen, and then shoved about a 100# piece off and watched it drag him face first across the yard about 20'. Tough love, but it broke the habit.


That's sort of a dipshit thing to do, regardless of how much of a monkey that guy was.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 18, 2015)

I didn't wrap the rope around his waist.


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 18, 2015)

TheJollyLogger said:


> I didn't wrap the rope around his waist.


I suppose.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 18, 2015)

He'd been warned time and time again. Piece rigged, check. Landing zone clear, check. Numbnuts have the rope around his waist again, check. I got tired of arguing with him.


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 18, 2015)

Fair enough. Bet that's the last time he wore a stable braid belt.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 18, 2015)

That was back in the three strand days, when groundies were considered expendable, before tree work got all touchy freely. Shoulda seen the rope burn.


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 18, 2015)

Okay... Now it's just starting to sound funny.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 18, 2015)

acer-kid said:


> Okay... Now it's just starting to sound funny.


whach mean willis thats what chippers are for


----------

